# ITB Project build thread



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

Well I am almost ready to install my 2.0L 8v with ITB's and MSI VS3.0 so I though I would provide some info that maybe helpful to those starting to put together a similar setup. Here are the specs on the setup 
Head: ABA Crossflow
288 Hydraulic cam
41mm in valves nitrided 
34mm ex nitrided 
3 angle 
clearanced lifter bores for the cam 
AEB lifters
titanium retainers
viton vs seals
TT HD valve springs
match ported head 
polished cumbustion chambers and CC'ed 
aluminum spring seats 
G60 valve cover
Adj cam sprocket
ABA multilayer steel head gasket 

Bottom end: 9A 2.0L 16v 
Balanced dynamic and static to 1 gram 
Dished pistons to reduce comp down to 13.5:1
polished crank journals
ARP rod bolts, main studs, head studs
OE type 3piece main bearing set
2.0L 16v oil pump 
2.0L 8v polished intermediate shaft
Baffled oil pan w/trap doors and windage tray
SCAT Forged H beam rods 
new german rings 
aluminum intermediate shaft sprocket
1qt aluminum catch can w/ braided line with AN fittings 

Induction and exaust : TWM 45mm ITB's and TT 1 3/4 "race" header
Both manifolds port matched 
CHADIL long runner intake manifold 
TWM short type air horns
UNI filter socks 
42lb Green tops 
TWM fuel rail 
Custom fuel lines using all AN fittings and hydraulic line no clamps all threaded fittings
Aeromotive FPR Adj 30-75psi w/gauge 
Fuel Management and Ignition: MS I VS 3.0 w/ Ford EDIS 
Custom ABA harness modified to work with MS harness
Custom harness for EDIS 
No distributor 
Crank trigger wheel mounted to serp pulley 
Ancilaries: 
Mk2 diesel starter
94 non AC ABA alt and bracket 
TT block off plate 
1.8T waterpump
Full Race custom radiator 
MK2 diesel trans 
Clutchnet 6puck sprung hub clutch
Sachs "racing" pressure plate 3 strap ($$$$$)
Lightened and balnced flywheel balanced with all rotating assembly 

































_Modified by eurotrashrabbit at 12:35 AM 10-7-2006_

_Modified by eurotrashrabbit at 12:36 AM 10-7-2006_

_Modified by eurotrashrabbit at 3:50 PM 3-5-2007_


_Modified by eurotrashrabbit at 3:51 PM 3-5-2007_


----------



## Speed Racer. (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: ITB Project build thread (eurotrashrabbit)*

Our heads are the same specs, weird. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: ITB Project build thread (eurotrashrabbit)*

Are those Badger ITBS?


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: ITB Project build thread (ANDROID184)*

TWM


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: ITB Project build thread (eurotrashrabbit)*

Hey man did ever talk to TWM about the injector's distance form the valves I am curious as to what they think.


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: ITB Project build thread (X K R O M X)*

No I never did but with these particular injectors they have a narrow spray pattern which I think would work well with longer runners. Most of what TWM sells are kits that bolt directly to the head with pretty much no intake manifold which is what I see most people use. I guess I will find out how well it works when I install the motor and get it running.


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ITB Project build thread (eurotrashrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrashrabbit* »_. I guess I will find out how well it works when I install the motor and get it running.









Lemme know when thats gonna happen. I may be around to lend a hand. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: ITB Project build thread (Fox-N-It)*

Yes I will need your help on this I have a couple of wiring questions.


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: ITB Project build thread (eurotrashrabbit)*

Here are some more pics before I put the motor in. I am also running A2 fuel lines. Also note the brass fitting for the brake booster 

































_Modified by eurotrashrabbit at 10:39 PM 10-9-2006_

_Modified by eurotrashrabbit at 10:40 PM 10-9-2006_


_Modified by eurotrashrabbit at 10:41 PM 10-9-2006_


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

wow...... you'll be make much more power than my 1.8L. ahhahahahahah (crying the pain away)


----------



## zildjianguy (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (woodrowstar)*

im drooling over that motor.....


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: (zildjianguy)*

When are you going to install it? I've been polishing up my megasquirt skills, so hopefully we can get you up and running quickly.


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (NTRabbit)*

I have you called a couple of times


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

Update I am installing the motor next weekend I got the garage clean and bought a new engine hoist. I still need to buy a couple of parts but cannot till I nstall the motor in the car


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

I'll be home pretty much all week of thanksgiving. Gimme a call and lemme know if I can help. I should have the Fox up there with the newly cleaned up wiring job I just finished.


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*

Well I started on it yesterday. I should have the motor in it today


----------



## Cameron01A4 (Mar 28, 2006)

Looks good - thats pretty much exactly what I am building too. definitely a bookmark thread.


----------



## whitedelight (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (Cameron01A4)*

Wow cool to see your build coming on so nicely.My engine spec is similar to yours ,except mine is 1800 and not 2l .
These are my throttles,they have been put on my car,but I have yet to seen them on the motor,should get some pics in a few days.
























Cant wait to see what numbers you make......Keep the thread alive..


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (whitedelight)*

Well I got the motor in tonight here are some pics 
































_Modified by eurotrashrabbit at 11:52 PM 11-13-2006_


_Modified by eurotrashrabbit at 11:54 PM 11-13-2006_


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

Wow, I can't believe you actually put it in last night. I talked to you at 8:00pm last night, and the old engine was still in the car.


----------



## wobvintage3 (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (NTRabbit)*

Lookin real nice


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

way to go, keeping the 8V flame alive


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: (chopWet)*

setup is sik awesome job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

I may come home this saturday. Keep me updated on your progress. I wanna see this thing tearing up asphalt.


----------



## agnhare77 (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ITB Project build thread (eurotrashrabbit)*

hey i think your car is missing 8 valves . what happened i think you got ripped off.. And when are you getting it running??????????????????


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: ITB Project build thread (agnhare77)*

I had to use the other 8 on another car


----------



## jezzag60 (Aug 26, 2006)

What power is the motor making or what are you hoping for? I love the 13.5:1 CR!


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (jezzag60)*

Anythingover 170whp seems realistic


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

how about that tranny, ACN out of the ecodiesel? leave the stock r&p? curious as to that setup....


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (Mk2enthusiast)*

AOP is the trans code unfortunatly it is not an Eco diesel trans this trans still has a 3.94 ring and pinion





















ore pics to come


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (Mk2enthusiast)*

Here is the latest progress I am about 90% done 


















_Modified by eurotrashrabbit at 11:54 AM 12-11-2006_


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrashrabbit* »_Anythingover 170whp seems realistic









that would be a fantastic achievment, but don't be bummed if you don't see it, I would love for you to make that kind of power but it's hard to sqeeze water out of a rock.


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

That wouldn't happen to be a civic half-rad from Fluidyne would it???
I'm looking to run the same rad for the 16v ITB motor. Still wondering whether to go that route or go with a Griffin...???
Looks good bro. Lets get some sound clips. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (Fast929)*

It is made by a company called Full Race and they mainly do Honda parts. I priced a griffin and it would have been about $500 for the size I needed which was pretty close to the dimensions of this radiator. I also used a Saab cooling T for my fan switch same size as the VW fan switch


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

Update it runs and it is loud with out an exaust. The harness I bought for the EDIS apparently was wired up backwards for the crank sensor but Dean aka fox n it helped me out and we got it runninjg tonight







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## wobvintage3 (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

Good to here you got it runnin Matt.....


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (wobvintage3)*

uhm so whats it like?


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (the4ork)*

Pretty fast still tuning it though still runs poorly below 3000rpms. I ran into a valve train issue though I am still working on fixing


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

Actually a rod bearing issue


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

what rods and bearings you running trash?


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (X K R O M X)*

Stock rebuilt rods with ARP fasteners and kolbenschmidt bearings. I believe it had to do with a cheap quality/uncalibrated torque wrench


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

bummer


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (X K R O M X)*

Yes I might just smash something







Or get really drunk and smash something


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

trash your crank?


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (X K R O M X)*

Yep I have a couple of spare cranks I already took one to the machine shop to get the journals polished I checked them and they are in spec. I am going to some how make a bird feeder out of the old one


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

Well I put the motor back in tonight put some Scat Rods in it and hada new passenger side mount bracket welded in (mine finally broke) here are some latest pictures. I should have it running tommorow



























































_Modified by eurotrashrabbit at 11:13 PM 3-22-2007_


----------



## Alex g (Apr 20, 2005)

solid rear mount???


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (dubstarmk2)*

Yeah but that has been in there for a while


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

Got it running in Friday. Lifters making the same racket they were before


----------



## blackmkIII (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

are those the actual itb's for the aba? i thought they frenched the 2 middle stacks together. unless they have a new design now.


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (blackmkIII)*

They are standard DCOE type on a ABA manifold


----------



## blackmkIII (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

ah ok.


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (blackmkIII)*

I drove the car today and it runs great bumped the rev limiter up to 6000rpms and it pulls really hard to the rev limiter so in a couple of hundred miles I will bump it up to 7500rpms. I will get a video up soon.


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

Nice!
Post up some installed motor shot's. I love the looks of nicely setup ITB's in a rabbit. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

